# overclocking laptop Lenovo IdeaPad Y50-70-00745NL



## jojoran12 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hello i want to overclock my grahics card and my memory but im kinda a noob at overclocking. I want to learn how to do it and what the maxes are i already got intel extreme tuning utility.
And is there a way make the windows startup faster?


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 7, 2014)

overclocking GPU won't help startup, have you tried MSI afterburner to overclock the PC?
you are better off removing some stuff from startup or putting an SSD in your machine


----------



## Mussels (Nov 7, 2014)

fill out your system specs in the user CP part of the forum first. that'll help a lot.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 7, 2014)

Bo$$ said:


> overclocking GPU won't help startup, have you tried MSI afterburner to overclock the PC?
> you are better off removing some stuff from startup or putting an SSD in your machine



It's a laptop....


----------



## Mussels (Nov 7, 2014)

P4-630 said:


> It's a laptop....



and? i've overclocked my last two laptops for 20%+ gains.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 7, 2014)

Mussels said:


> and? i've overclocked my last two laptops for 20%+ gains.


Bo$$ said "PC" ..
I once overclocked the GPU (GT425M) of my old Asus laptop, never overclocked the CPU (i7-740qm) though, did not know that that was possible on a laptop.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 7, 2014)

P4-630 said:


> Bo$$ said "PC" ..
> I once overclocked the GPU (GT425M) of my old Asus laptop, never overclocked the CPU (i7-740qm) though, did not know that that was possible on a laptop.




since its relevant to the OP:

Afterburner can OC AMD GPU's easily on laptops, if you tweak two .cfg files to enable it

i5/i7 laptop CPU's can basically lock all the cores to their turbo clocks using throttlestop, a program made by a TPU member (same guy that made realtemp) - there is limits to how many cores can be raised up, think of it as raising the minimum (they can only turbo for 30 seconds normally) more than raising the maximum.


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 7, 2014)

P4-630 said:


> Bo$$ said "PC" ..
> I once overclocked the GPU (GT425M) of my old Asus laptop, never overclocked the CPU (i7-740qm) though, did not know that that was possible on a laptop.



Didn't write PC anywhere

i think his laptop has GTX860M which should OC quite nicely


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 7, 2014)

Did I suddenly get transported to some alternate universe where a laptop isn't a PC?

Anyway, use MSI Afterburner to overclock the GTX860M, I use it to overclock my 840M and it works nicely.  Though I have some strange issues when the laptop jumps back and forth between the Intel HD graphics and the nvidia card, Afterburner kind of freaks out.

You can't easily overclock the CPU, you can use a few different tools to force the CPU to maximum clocks, but really I don't think that is necessary.  The CPU is good enough the way it is.

If you want to improve start up times get an SSD.


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 7, 2014)

newtekie1 said:


> You can't easily overclock the CPU, ....



The previous Lenovo Y510P used a 4700MQ and it allowed +2 bins of turbo overclocking.  I am pretty sure the Core i7-4710HQ in the Y50 has the same feature.  You can try using Intel XTU or ThrottleStop to unlock this.

http://i.imgur.com/D3S8UaQ.png

The real problem with both of these laptop models is that Lenovo decided to disable Intel Turbo Boost when the Nvidia GPU is active.  Soon after you start playing a game, Intel Turbo Boost gets turned off and the CPU is left running at only 2500 MHz for the 4710HQ.  This happens in the background and unless you are monitoring for this, you will have no idea what just happened.  Go ask a Lenovo sales rep about this "feature" and they will probably give you a blank stare.  What da ya mean?

Intel XTU can not fix the Lenovo turbo boost throttling issues but you can use ThrottleStop.  The latest version also lets you reduce the core voltage so you can get a little more out of the CPU before heat or TDP throttling starts to reduce performance.  I would also recommend turning off BD PROCHOT. 

ThrottleStop 7.00 beta 3
https://www.sendspace.com/file/oquhg3



> using throttlestop, a program made by a TPU member (same guy that made realtemp)



I think that's me!



> ..they can only turbo for 30 seconds normally)



Actually Turbo Boost in these CPUs can last indefinitely as long as the CPU is running within its 47 Watt power limit and 100C temperature limit.


----------



## jojoran12 (Nov 7, 2014)

Mussels said:


> fill out your system specs in the user CP part of the forum first. that'll help a lot.


did that for a part, didnt know everything


----------



## Mussels (Nov 8, 2014)

unclewebb said:


> I think that's me!
> 
> Actually Turbo Boost in these CPUs can last indefinitely as long as the CPU is running within its 47 Watt power limit and 100C temperature limit.



i was gunna post uncle_web, but wasnt quite sure on the spelling of your name so i saved myself the embarrassment 

with the actual program author on the scene, somehow i think he's in good hands.


----------

